# Manual for Sears Model 9-2573



## 37FORD (Sep 19, 2011)

Greetings to all,
I have the router template set Model 9-2573 but do not have the manual which 
would help me understand how to use it. Does anyone have a link that might 
lead me to this manual. Many thanks to anyone who can help...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dick

The manual below may help it's for the 2572 and has part of the 2573 in it but if you want the real manual you may need to drop a email to the seller below and see if he will make a copy for you..(cash talks ) or just buy the jig and get the manual and some more templates.

Old Craftsman manuals are very hard to come by..

CRAFTSMAN ROUTER WOOD SIGN LETTER NUMBER TEMPLATE SET # 9-2573 | eBay

http://www.routerforums.com/files/craftsman-rout-a-signer.pdf

=========



37FORD said:


> Greetings to all,
> I have the router template set Model 9-2573 but do not have the manual which
> would help me understand how to use it. Does anyone have a link that might
> lead me to this manual. Many thanks to anyone who can help...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Dick


----------

